# How to root FF1? AIO option?



## dbeauch (Mar 14, 2012)

It looks like all the Root walkthroughs use a rooted EI2 kernel...is there a rooted FF1 kernel to use instead that I am unaware of?

Also, is anyone willing and able to put together an AIO.bat to make rooting and installing CWM on the Strat a one click process? Most other phones have that, even my LG Revo.....


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

In theory, if you flash CWM Recovery and flash a ROM with root access, it should work. I haven't tested this but not much should go wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

There is no "All in One" rooter for any Stratosphere... a ROM or kernel change is not needed, just ODIN/Heimdell in CWM Recovery, then flash Superuser (3.0.7-efghi is the only recommended version for the Strat) or SuperSU zip file with CWM, that is all that is needed to root.

At this time there is no custom kernel, ROM, or anything else based on FF1 except Dwitherell's FF1 Stock Deodexed Rooted rom in the developer section.


----------



## nexuslite (Sep 2, 2013)

I rooted a GC1 the long way but it doesn't involve flashing a custom recovery. Here is what I did to get root.

flash the rooted EI2 kernel

push the root files to system

in the shell dd if=/dev/block/bml9 of=/sdcard/zImage

then flash that zImage back in place of kernel

I am not 100% sure but I think this is the recovery kernel. However, my phone does boot normal, the kernel just no longer says GC1 it says #2 instead. With the root EI2 kernel software does have issues so it does need to be replaced with the current GC kernel.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Fwiw - if you wanted to push the stock GC1 kernel you could always pull it from the flashable kernel zip *here* - just thought I'd mention that


----------

